# Paulk Total Station



## Gottagofishin

Since we moved to Galveston, I have been missing my shop and just being able to go out and do the occasional project as I felt like it.

Although not a dedicated shop with all the goodies, I decided to build the Ron Paulk Total Station.

I started it just before New Years and wrapped it up today. Turned out pretty good and it surprisingly useful.

Everything packs away into the body of the work bench and I can still get my truck in the garage when not doing a project.





















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked

Nice setup.......very well done. Flexible and portable......nice.
I'd have to do something like that as well if I were in your shoes.

Several years ago I made a portable stand for my miter saw but this setup would be a lot more useful and not much more work/materials.

It's kinda difficult typing with the 'puter turned sideways though.............lol


----------



## Gottagofishin

Sorry for the sideways pics. Tapatalk. 

It was harder than it looked to build. The plans were accurate, but not useful in terms of the order of things. I had a couple of do overs along the way, and then discovered the YouTube videos. 

If you take this on, watch them first. It would have saved me a couple of sheets of plywood. LOL


----------



## Dawg

Looks very good, nice shop


----------



## MT Stringer

Hope you don't mind that I rotated the pics for ya. I have that Hitachi and the DeWalt. Nice setup.


----------



## Gottagofishin

Muchos Gracias on the pics. 

I brought the Hitachi with me but left the built in mitre station behind. The Dewalt is a replacement for a Powermatic table saw. I was really worried about it, but have been surprisingly impressed with it so far. It's not the Powermatic, but is very accurate and does 90% of what I need


----------



## MT Stringer

I have some of Ron's plans - for the table and the miter saw station. I used them as references when I built my miter saw station. It has worked pretty well.


----------



## Gottagofishin

Ha! That looks almost exactly like the Mitre Saw station I had in my shop. I also used some of Paulk's ideas when I built it. I even had the Krug saw stop setup.


----------



## Gottagofishin

All packed up and stowed away. BTW. My old Dewalt Mitre Saw station is for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## MT Stringer

Gottagofishin said:


> All packed up and stowed away. BTW. My old Dewalt Mitre Saw station is for sale in the classifieds.


That's pretty slick. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hooked

Slick indeed. Looking at it stored away you'd never think it sets up like the original pictures. Nice project.


----------



## Gottagofishin

It's kind of like a grown up transformer. Megabench.


----------



## 69RRVERT

I built his workbench a few years ago. He has some pretty good ideas. The only thing I would do different if I built another one is use 3/4" ply for the legs instead the 1/2". They are starting to bow. I also ended up cutting one section off of mine to make it a little shorter and easier to handle. Thanks, Steven


----------



## Gottagofishin

The legs on the total station are 3/4" ply. He must have had the same problem and changed the design .


----------

